# Poop stuck to butt.



## AlbieAvon (Nov 23, 2016)

Recently I've been noticing that my budgie Albie has droppings stuck to his rear. Less and less poo makes it to the floor because it's stuck to his feathers. The poo is not wet or anything that would indicate sickness but I just haven't seen it before. The other two birds never get this but then again they are much more active then him. Do you think it's because he's sitting toon long?


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*It is possible your budgie is not getting enough hydration.
You can give it Guardian Angle/Pedialyte/Electrolyte Solution to encourage it to drink.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...uardian-angel-pedialyte-pedialyte-recipe.html

Please refer to these articles:

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-bud...aluation-bird-droppings-indicator-health.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/103922-my-birds-droppings-normal.html

http://talkbudgies.com/your-budgies-health/59240-pasting-vent.html

What type diet do you have your budgie on currently?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/315033-healthy-diet-your-budgie.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-diet-nutrition/309849-quality-seed-mix.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-die...ttlebones-mineral-blocks-manu-clay-roses.html

If the budgie is getting plenty of healthy vegetables and drinking enough, there shouldn't be any problems with pasting of the vent.

If the condition persists for more than a couple of days, then you should take your bird in to an Avian Vet for a proper checkup and diagnosis to ensure there are no kidney problems.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Distinction between an Avian Vet and a Vet that "Will See Birds"

Having your budgie examined by an Avian Vet allows you to develop a good relationship with the vet in case your bird needs care for an injury or illness in the future. Additionally, it is always helpful for the vet to have a baseline for your bird to refer to should it need future treatment.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/340410-avian-physical-examination.html*


----------

